# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  one crazy night.

## jacobo

so here's how the night started, i pop enough mushrooms for 2 people then i smoke 2 bowls. -- the night gets fun, hallucinations start and i'm getting the body high. i sit on a couch with my friends and were watching tv, i start to dose off. -- here's where the dream starts...

i wake myself up and look at the tv, its the same movie i went to sleep watching but its in spanish now. i look above the tv and see two pictures of angels. writing starts to appear on the glass covering the pictures, it looks like chinese or japanese. green slime starts coming out of the pictures. i sit and watch it until it hits the ground. the whole wall begins to slime. i look to my right and melanie (friends, girl friend) is staring me straight in the face, she smiles. i get up and start towards the bedroom. on my way i stop to watch the pictures on the wall. there is a picture of a road, the cars look like ants. the picture comes alive, all the cars start driving. i keep walking. the next pictures is all red with a cartoon looking guy. his eyes are following me. i cut through the bedroom to the balcony. i light up a cigarette and watch the stars move around the sky, creating beautiful pictures. i look over the edge of the balcony and see the ground. i start to see columns of red ants appear. they are branching off like a tree into the dark. i finish my cigarette and throw it into the herd of ants. then i go inside. i fall asleep on the couch, where i started.

...i wake up to the faint. this is where i go into the bedroom with everyone else and listen to dark side of the moon 8 times. -- what a fun night. i couldn't figure out if that was dream or not. but the next day everyone told me i was just sitting there, staring at the pictures of the angels the whole time and i never moved. i assume it was a dream.

----------


## Lowercase Society

shrooms will fuck you up so bad sometimes, they grew- basically in my back yard in texas...never did them but i've heard so many stories, sounds kinda fun but i never did it...
 ::cheers:: 





> open up my eyes, flooded with day light, another sleepless night turns color black and white.[/b]

----------


## Serinanth

if you EVER pick mushrooms, make sure you know what your doing, many look alike.

If they bruise blue its a good indication that its hallucinogenic... but if its the wrong mushroom it could also indicate the alkaloids of a toxin.

BE CAREFUL!

Nice trip man =) I havent had a really pleasant trip in a while, I have done them alone the past few times, finaly starting to get the hang of it too. Mebby this new year, I still have some desicated and frozen, They keep potency much longer if you keep some silica gel in the jar with them and throw it in the freezer =)

----------


## jacobo

i try to eat mine as soon as i get them. these ones were even a little moist. but once i get my own place (still in highschool) i plan on doing that.

----------


## Serinanth

Eating them fresh is weird, they have an odd taste, its kinda hmmm... I duno how to describe it, it puts a weird taste in your mouth, they taste much better freshly picked as compared to dried i might add =).

----------

